# TCR Advanced vs TCR Composite frames



## ssteed (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anyone experienced either or both of these frames. Giant website claims Advanced is 
20% stiffer & 20% lighter than Comp - does this extra stiffness compromise rider comfort.

I am a fast avid recreational cyclist, and live in the hills, so low bike weight is important to
me. I am also 42 years old, and try to maintain flexibility & core strength with Pilates, but 
rider comfort is also important to me. Currently riding a 11kg aluminium road bike, and undecided which Giant to get. 

Look forward to your comments


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Overall ride is very simular. Out of the saddle sprint and climbing is where you might tell a difference.The Advance has great ride quality, not harsh at all.Carbon can be very stiff and still have a supple feel to the rider. If money is not deciding factor go Advance.Lighter and stiffer are two magic words (3rd being EPO) in this sport. You cant go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> Lighter and stiffer are two magic words (3rd being EPO) in this sport.


Ha ha..........good call.


----------

